# Trinidad Scorpion Butch T., THE NEW Hottest chili pepper ever!!!!



## kleenex (Apr 12, 2011)

New chili pepper crowned world’s hottest | The Upshot Yahoo! News



> Yes, the Butch T. outdistances the Naga Viper, barely, on the Scoville scale -- which rates spice power by tracking the presence of a chemical compound in chilis. The Australian Butch T. weighs in at 1.46 million heat units on the scale, while the British Naga Viper tops out at 1.38 million. For comparison, the average jalapeno pepper falls around 5,000.



Pain is a good thing


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 12, 2011)

I think I burned my eyelashes off just reading that article.


----------



## jennyema (Apr 13, 2011)

I have grown red savina habernaros in my garden, when people thought they were the hottest.  They were inedible to normal humans when consumed raw.  They blistered my lips and put me to bed and forced my VERY hot pepper aficianado partner who is dairy allergic to drink milk seeking relief.

I had to lie down for at least an hour.  And I like hot hot hot.

They are manageable cooked or after freezing.  I still grow them.

BUT I can't imagine eating these new varieties.  Seriously, what's the point?


----------



## buckytom (Apr 13, 2011)

i thought the bhut jolokia, or ghost chili, was the hottest.

jenny, i grew red savinas one year as well. one year was enough to realize you have to be nuts to eat them, so why bother to produce them?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 13, 2011)

buckytom said:


> i thought the bhut jolokia, or ghost chili, was the hottest.
> 
> jenny, i grew red savinas one year as well. one year was enough to realize you have to be nuts to eat them, so why bother to produce them?


 
I just watched a video on Yahoo, the guy who grew them in Austrailia was just about speechless, the other two guys were in dire straits after eating a small bit.  Crazy!


----------



## jennyema (Apr 13, 2011)

buckytom said:


> i thought the bhut jolokia, or ghost chili, was the hottest.
> 
> jenny, i grew red savinas one year as well. one year was enough to realize you have to be nuts to eat them, so why bother to produce them?



If you cook them or freeze them they give you that great fruity hab taste but less heat.  Still hotter than most.  I have a family of fire eaters!


----------



## Rocklobster (Apr 13, 2011)

I like to do up a couple of jars of pickled habs every year. It pretty much lasts me for the whole year until next season. I mince half of one up very fine and sprinkle very sparingly on salsa, or nachos. I am the only one in the house who will eat them.
I wonder what they would be like if you fire roasted them and peeled them and jarred them that way?


----------



## jennyema (Apr 13, 2011)

They make fantastic pepper jelly!


----------



## GB (Apr 13, 2011)

jennyema said:


> They make fantastic pepper jelly!


I can attest to that!

I like hot too. These new varieties seem ridiculous to me though. I can not see how anyone can possibly use enough to taste the flavor without causing serious pain and what is the point of that?


----------



## medtran49 (Apr 13, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I just watched a video on Yahoo, the guy who grew them in Austrailia was just about speechless, the other two guys were in dire straits after eating a small bit. Crazy!


 
Ask Craig what happens when you and your brother decide to do some taste testing and start going thru the hot sauces in the pantry and you try Dave's Insanity sauce on a cracker...


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 13, 2011)

Now I suppose we'll have another flood of TV shows with personalities eating stuff made with this pepper and sweating on camera.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 13, 2011)

medtran49 said:


> Ask Craig what happens when you and your brother decide to do some taste testing and start going thru the hot sauces in the pantry and you try Dave's Insanity sauce on a cracker...


 
Even my own pepperhead won't do more than dip a toothpick into Dave's Insanity Sauce, then he stirs a red beer with it.  That's how he tests sauces.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 13, 2011)

I never saw the sense of eating the hottest stuff you can stand.  To the extent it's part of a tasty dish, I'm all for it.  I just don't think dares should be part of the food experience.

Reminds me of the redneck's last words, "Oh yeah?  Watch this!"


----------



## jennyema (Apr 13, 2011)

It has to have great flavor, IMO.

Heat for heat's sake doesn't do much for me.  I don't sense that "endorphin rush."


----------



## Rocklobster (Apr 13, 2011)

If this is considered spam, feel free to delete my post. Here is a cool recipe site for people who like spicy dishes. I have used it a few times. It is fun to browse through. After pressing o recipes, look on the left side and you will see all of the categories. Fun stuff! PepperFool.com 's Hot and Spicy Recipe Pages. With Thousands of Chile Pepper Recipes; Resources for finding Hot Sauces, Salsa's, Chile pepper seeds, FreshDried Chiles, and Spicy Resturants!!!.......Pepper, Habanero, Chipotle, Jalepeno


----------



## taxlady (Apr 13, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> I never saw the sense of eating the hottest stuff you can stand.  To the extent it's part of a tasty dish, I'm all for it.  I just don't think dares should be part of the food experience.
> 
> Reminds me of the redneck's last words, "Oh yeah?  Watch this!"



Reminds me of a potluck we had at work once. One of the 20-24 year old young men brought spicy chicken wings and was bragging about how hot they were. My friend Handel asked me to try them and report just how hot they were. Handel figured they were probably inedible. I tried them and then so did Handel. They were so hot that you couldn't taste anything but hot.

The funny part is that Handel is from Guyana and makes the best hot sauce I have ever tasted.  It's really hot too. 1/4 tsp flavours a potful of food and it's hot. I tried to convince him to make it commercially, but no luck. Unfortunately, for me, Handel moved away and I can't get his great hot sauce any more.


----------



## jennyema (Apr 13, 2011)

Okay

Here is a You Tube clip of the Food Network Show i was on last year where they made hot wings with the Red Savinas from my garden. 

At .19 of the trailer there they are, I am in purple and that's my friend mary eating them with Aron McCargo.

YouTube - Outrageous Food - OSSP01H - Part 1

Our full segment is about 3 minutes in in this clip. About The Fat Cat resturant in Quincy, MA. It might stop playing if you try to fast forward to it, unfortunately. 

My peppers are the bright red ones. You can see them sitting there.  He calls them scotch bonnets, but they obviously are not.

And me again! And mary kicking Big Daddy's butt!

YouTube - Outrageous Food - OSSP01H - Part 2


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 13, 2011)

I remember watching you on TV back when this aired.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 13, 2011)

How sweet of you to wipe his eyes for him!


----------



## taxlady (Apr 14, 2011)

Jennyema, I didn't spot you in the first one and the second one says, "This video contains content from Scripps, who has blocked it in your country on copyright grounds." Now that's weird, 'cause Canada has strict copyright laws, but it's downright weird that only one of those two is blocked.


----------



## jennyema (Apr 14, 2011)

In the first one in the beginning I am in purple near him and said peppers.

He was really suffering when they were being cut; the eye wiping was spontaneous, but necessary!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 14, 2011)

jennyema said:


> In the first one in the beginning I am in purple near him and said peppers.
> 
> He was really suffering when they were being cut; the eye wiping was spontaneous, but necessary!


 
At least he didn't rub his own eyes!


----------



## jennyema (Apr 14, 2011)

Omg!  He'd be blind.  Perhaps left without eyes at all...


----------



## taxlady (Apr 14, 2011)

jennyema said:


> In the first one in the beginning I am in purple near him and said peppers.
> 
> He was really suffering when they were being cut; the eye wiping was spontaneous, but necessary!



Did I see the same episode? I saw some stuff about some huge breakfasts and athletes, then about a 60 inch pizza. I didn't see any hot peppers.


----------



## kleenex (Apr 14, 2011)

The hotter the pepper, the better the pepper spray will be.


----------



## jennyema (Apr 14, 2011)

taxlady said:


> Did I see the same episode? I saw some stuff about some huge breakfasts and athletes, then about a 60 inch pizza. I didn't see any hot peppers.



In the first one it's inthe beginning trailer.

The second clip contains the actual visit to the restaurant starting 3 min in


----------



## taxlady (Apr 14, 2011)

jennyema said:


> In the first one it's inthe beginning trailer.
> 
> The second clip contains the actual visit to the restaurant starting 3 min in



Okay, I caught it this time. Unfortunately, I just can't see the second clip at all.


----------

